# Foil texturing



## Cwalker935 (Sep 9, 2015)

Can someone point me to additional information on foil texturing?  Searched the library and have not found much there.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 9, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> Can someone point me to additional information on foil texturing?  Searched the library and have not found much there.



Look in the Library under pen blanks. Steampunk. 
Lin


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 9, 2015)

Cody,
I can mentor you in crumpling up foil and flattening it back out for a textured effect!:biggrin:


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info but I might not have asked my question properly.  I am trying to figure out how to get a uniform pattern on the foil like that in the background of Mark's most excellent pen:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/firemans-bolt-action-134867/


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 9, 2015)

On a related note, where, in a hardware store, does one look for copper foil?  I've been unable to find it here.


----------



## Harley2001 (Sep 9, 2015)

Michaels or any carft store.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 9, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> On a related note, where, in a hardware store, does one look for copper foil?  I've been unable to find it here.



I ordered mine online.


----------



## mark james (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Cody:

I've used stuff like this - Found in my kitchen...  Yea, I know, you're poking through the kitchen stuff has it's risks :tongue:


----------



## H2O (Sep 9, 2015)

Try rubber stamps.
I've seen it done by handmade card makers.
They also have embossing plates.


----------



## jondavidj (Sep 9, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> On a related note, where, in a hardware store, does one look for copper foil?  I've been unable to find it here.



Maxwell_smart007.....I order mine from Uline...I order the inch to 2 inch one I believe. I can take a picture when I get home if you want, I have tried multiple copper tapes and theirs seems to be the best. The other tapes I have used didn't work that's well....I know the one I bought was $136 but was a big roll like the aluminum tape. Worth it in the end....

Hope that helps! 

Jon David Jones


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## southernclay (Sep 9, 2015)

Here is a metal embossing kit that came from hobby lobby that I like.


----------



## hanau (Sep 9, 2015)

southernclay said:


> Here is a metal embossing kit that came from hobby lobby that I like.



Do you have a item number for that or what area of the store would I find that?


----------



## southernclay (Sep 9, 2015)

hanau said:


> southernclay said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a metal embossing kit that came from hobby lobby that I like.
> ...


 
It's made by Walnut Hollow, item 29920, don't see it on Hobby Lobby's site sorry. I don't remember where in the store it was located, in my local one it was in the main section I go where you see model paints, papers etc but not sure which aisle.


----------



## Gregf (Sep 9, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> On a related note, where, in a hardware store, does one look for copper foil?  I've been unable to find it here.




Another source for copper foil is stained glass suppliers such as Delphi 
delphiglass.com


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 9, 2015)

You may also wanna check around Hobby Lobby for their metal foiling supplies too.  (gold leaf, silver leaf, copper leaf, ect ...)


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 9, 2015)

Another source is Ebay.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 9, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> On a related note, where, in a hardware store, does one look for copper foil?  I've been unable to find it here.


Got mine at Canadian Tire of all places in the garden section. It's used for trees.

Lin.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 9, 2015)

I've got to say, that's the most horrible idea I've ever heard of ....


Copper salts and oxides are poisonous ....  Cupric Oxide (comes in blue crystals) are used to clear drains of tree roots.  It DESTROYS the root system.  If that copper foil oxidizes and gets into the soil, NOTHING will grow there for at least a few years...  What kind of idiot came up with the idea of copper foiling a tree???


----------



## Brian G (Sep 9, 2015)

Cupric oxide is black.  Copper sulfate is blue.  The green patina is copper carbonate.

The copper tape is used in the garden to repel slugs and snails.

For texturing, I've used a 1/2" threaded bolt on the diagonal to create a diamond plate look.  I use a nail set for rivets; I think the pattern tracing wheels look too perfect.  I use the knurling on the same nail set for other patterns.

A hollow punch lets you use circles instead of squares and rectangles.  You can use a carriage head bolt to create a hammered surface.  I also use a leather stamp set for stamping initials.

All of these techniques were used in this pen, which is my current carry pen


----------



## TurtleTom (Sep 9, 2015)

The most beautiful foils I've ever seen were sign painter foils.  They are applied just like gold leaf, if that's not too thin for you.  Of course the other metallic foils cannot get as thin as gold leaf which is only one molecule thick.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts and suggestions, some good ideas.


----------

